# Hi



## AllezAllezAllez (Oct 23, 2018)

Posting from Australia.

Recently picked up a Gaggia Classic and EM0480 second hand which was in need of some love.

Group gasket was solid as a rock. Replaced with a cafelat silicone one. Shower screen was quite grubby. Dispersion plate was also a little nasty.

Ordered a brass replacement which just arrived today.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome. you've just started your journey


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome









YUCK! The photos - they almost put me off my tea


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! You're very brave starting with a machine in that state! Good luck with it!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome! Man that is one ranky machine! Sounds like you're well on the way to restoring it to its former glory. Brass dispersion plate and Cafelat silicone gasket sound like a good start. I bet there's a few chunks of scale in the boiler, hope the solenoid doesn't block. Defo show us the "after" pics!



___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## AllezAllezAllez (Oct 23, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome! Man that is one ranky machine! Sounds like you're well on the way to restoring it to its former glory. Brass dispersion plate and Cafelat silicone gasket sound like a good start. I bet there's a few chunks of scale in the boiler, hope the solenoid doesn't block. Defo show us the "after" pics!


The person I got it off had been pulling shots through it in that state...He did have a blind basket which he said he used regularly to backflush. He also said he would regularly run vinegar through it to clean it. I ran some cafetto descaler through it and did not get anything crazy come out. Just little flecks. Also did a backflush clean which resulted in quite a bit of brown foam. After I receive some new seals and boiler gasket I will pull it apart. Thinking about replacing the steam valve. I did see some video on youtube of some guy shearing off the lip of the steam valve to get inside it to properly clean it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Blimey! I wonder whether the coffee tasted like mushrooms? ?

Welcome! A good clean up with lots of elbow grease will hopefully bring the machine back to acceptable food-safe standards: 

The Classic is a great machine. Properly looked after and they will last you a while.


----------



## AllezAllezAllez (Oct 23, 2018)

So I tried to get the allen bolts out of the boiler to open it up and one has snapped off and the thread of another is pretty much useless.

Removing the steam valve was a pain. The o-ring there is rock solid.

Removed the OPV and solenoid for clean. There was a bit of scale from where the boiler connects to the OPV. The solenoid is an OLAB Brescia which does no appear common and does not come apart like others I've seen in videos online. I wonder if this is interchangeable with the replacements available these days. I don't think I need to replace it anyway as it still works fine.


----------



## AllezAllezAllez (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok. I managed to get the a bolt out with a vice grip then could swing the boiler open to remove the broken bolt.

There is quite a bit of scale. Is it worth salvaging or should I get a new boiler assembly?

The group does not look too bad.

I dremeled the steam valve to remove the pin and this is the result. The green o-ring seems fine but I'm thinking I should replace it.

One thing I noticed with the thermostat at the top is that the plastic part would spin freely. Is this normal? The thermostat at the bottom does not spin.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

To think folk have drunk coffee from THAT!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AllezAllezAllez said:


> Ok. I managed to get the a bolt out with a vice grip then could swing the boiler open to remove the broken bolt.
> 
> There is quite a bit of scale. Is it worth salvaging or should I get a new boiler assembly?
> 
> ...


You're best off replacing both stats (put a 155° one on the steam side (the top one) if you want a bit more power) or fit a PID. They degrade over time & gradually switch off at a lower temp.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

I love restoration projects, keep it up!


----------

